# Zane's TuRBo Edge Tutorial



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2011)

This is for anyone wanting a detailed description of TuRBo edges, and also ways to increase efficiency of the method.











*UF > UL > UR* = R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
*UF > UR > UL* = R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
*UF > LU > RU* = M U M' U2 M U M'
*UF > RU > LU* = M U' M' U2 M U' M'
*UF > LU > UR* = U' Rw U R' U' M U R U' R' U
*UF > UR > LU* = U' R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' U
*UF > RU > UL* = U Lw' U' L U M U' L' U L U'
*UF > UL > RU* = U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U'











*T-perm + flip* = x' R2 U' R' U R' x F' U' F R U R' U'

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Parity example solves:*
Here are two example solves with parity, both using the same scramble.
-Example 1 will be executing the corners first.
-Example 2 will be executing the edges first.

The solving methods will be TuRBo edges and Old Pochmann corners. (No matter how easy the cases are to freestyle) 

Bolded stickers represent breaking into a new cycle. (When the buffer has become solved and there are still unsolved pieces).

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Example 1: (corners first)*

*Scramble in preferred solving orientation:* B U' F' U2 B2 F D' F U' F B2 U L D' U2 R L2 B L' R2 D B2 F R2 U' 

*Corners:*
_ULB > FUL: -_ F' D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F
_ULB > FDR: -_ R F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R'

The buffer is now solved, but this scramble has parity, so _ULB_ and _URB_ need to end up swapped:

_ULB > URB: -_ U (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') U'
_ULB > DLB: -_ D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D'
_ULB > UFR: -_ F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F'
_ULB > *DBR*: -_ R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2
_ULB > LFD: -_ D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2
_ULB > DBR: -_ R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2

_UBL_ and _URB_ are now swapped. If they were NOT swapped, _UB_ and _UL_ would be swapped instead. 
This means your edges would be different from how you memorised them!

*Edges:*
_UF > DF > RU: -_ D' L2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') L2 D
_UF > DL > RD: -_ L2 R2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') R2 L2
_UF > DB > UB: -_ B R' L (M U' M' U2 M U' M') L' R B'
_UF > RF > LU: -_ R (M U' M' U2 M U' M') R'
_UF > *BR* > BL: -_ L (U' R U R U R U' R' U' R') L'

_RB_ is the last edge target. We must set it up to a PLL case, then swap the two edges and corners simultaneously.
An R-perm would be the easiest to set up:

L' E L (L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U) L' E' L

_FL_ is flipped. 
Only an even amount of edges can be flipped. So if we have only memorised one flipped edge, the buffer must also be flipped. 

Flip _FL_ and _UF_ however you want, one way would be: L' y' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' F

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Example 2: (edges first)*

*Scramble in prefered orientation:* B U' F' U2 B2 F D' F U' F B2 U L D' U2 R L2 B L' R2 D B2 F R2 U'

*Edges:*
_UF > DF > RU: -_ D' L2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') L2 D
_UF > DL > RD: -_ L2 R2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') R2 L2
_UF > DB > UB: -_ B R' L (M U' M' U2 M U' M') L' R B'
_UF > RF > LU: -_ R (M U' M' U2 M U' M') R'
_UF > *BR* > BL: -_ L (U' R U R U R U' R' U' R') L'

_RB_ is the last edge target. 
As you know, this solve has parity. And this can be fixed similar to the corners: 
The edges need to be finished off with _UB_ and _UL_ swapped. (As it's impossible to solve all the edges while keeping the corners is the same permutation).

We will now solve _RB_, while also swapping _UB_ and _UL_, by setting up to a Z-perm.

Dw' R (U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U) R' Dw

Flip _FL_ and _UF_ however you want, one way would be: L' y' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' F

*Corners:*
_ULB > FUL: -_ F' D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F
_ULB > FDR: -_ R F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R'
_ULB > *URB*: -_ U (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') U'
_ULB > DLB: -_ D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D'
_ULB > UFR: -_ F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F'
_ULB > URB: - _U (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') U'
_ULB > *DBR*: -_ R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2
_ULB > LFD: -_ D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2
_ULB > DBR: - _R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2


----------



## pappas (Jan 25, 2011)

"Super awesome orientation". lol. Nice tutorials.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 25, 2011)

omg nice T perm flip alg, much better than the one aronpm showed me (R U' R' F' U F R U R2 F R F') =P


----------



## wontolla (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial, it is very useful. Nice touch the use of yellow/orange orientation.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

For parity if I do old pochmann corners and executing them first, should I just handle parity the same as M2? With R perm, [U' F2 U, M2]? (I assume you know, but do R perm, solve edges, do the U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, then R perm again.

Or were you suggesting in the video to setup the cases to a PLL and solve it?


----------



## ASH (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice dude.

Do you also use TuRBo for Corners? If yes,are you about to make a tutorial for this, too?
(Actually, I don't give a "F" about the tutorial(s) just would like to "see" the algs others are using.)

Greetings,
Axel


----------



## aronpm (Feb 21, 2011)

No he doesn't.


----------



## ASH (Feb 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> No he doesn't.


 
Ok, Cheers.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> do R perm, solve edges, do the U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, then R perm again.


 
I am confused why you would use an R perm at all; it is completely unnecessary. I use Old Pochmann corners and M2 edges, and I do not use R perm at all. I just do this:
solve corners
do U'F2 U M2 U' F2 U
solve edges (knowing that the M layer is off to begin with for purposes of knowing what algs to use for M slice edges)
done


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

...

I would rather not swap the M slice because it interferes with my execution. It's easier.

I use sentences for hte most part with a pair list, and me knowing the first letter in each word is without the M slice being off, helps. It makes more sense for me to do it this way, and more braindead execution.

tl;dr, you shouldn't care if I do a slightly slower way. I only seek an answer to my question.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> For parity if I do old pochmann corners and executing them first, should I just handle parity the same as M2? With R perm, [U' F2 U, M2]? (*I assume you know*, but do R perm, solve edges, do the U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, then R perm again.
> 
> Or were you suggesting in the video to setup the cases to a PLL and solve it?


Sorry, I don't understand what you are trying to ask.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

In your video you just leave 2 corners unsolved, then solve edges until there is 2 left, then fix everything that is left

But what if you don't use comms for corners and you have parity, resulting in UL and UB edges swapped (as in Y perm corners)

Would I do R perm to swap back the edgess, and the UBR and URF corners, solve edges until last 2, then do a PLL to solve the remaining corners/edges?

Sorry for my wording, I can never explain situations over text.

tl;dr, old pochmann corners-How would you approach parity?

This post might be in vain since I'm about to start doing comms in solves now (~ a week) but I'd still like to know in case I have to do Y perms for cases I blank on.


----------



## pappas (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> For parity if I do old pochmann corners and executing them first, should I just handle parity the same as M2? With R perm, [U' F2 U, M2]? (I assume you know, but do R perm, solve edges, do the U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, then R perm again.
> 
> Or were you suggesting in the video to setup the cases to a PLL and solve it?


 
Solve corners normally, then do the R perm. Then at the end of the solve set up the unsolved pieces to a PLL.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> In your video you just leave 2 corners unsolved, then solve edges until there is 2 left, then fix everything that is left
> But what if you don't use comms for corners and you have parity, resulting in UL and UB edges swapped (as in Y perm corners)



If you don't have parity, solve the corners normally. (As you know) 
If you have parity, swap ULB and URB. It's impossible to have UL and UB also swapped.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> If you don't have parity, solve the corners normally. (As you know)
> If you have parity, swap ULB and URB. It's impossible to have UL and UB also swapped.


 
Ok, so basically do a PLL to swap the UB and UL edges, and the two corners, aka R perm (that's what I use)

After edges are done, I have two edges left to solve, setup into PLL and then I should be done yes?

This is most likely blatantly obvious to you, and a stupid question, but learning new things has always been extremely hard for me.



PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Solve corners normally, then do the R perm. Then at the end of the solve set up the unsolved pieces to a PLL.


 
Thanks, that cleared it up. It was what I suspected, but it was nice to have reassurance.

Time to learn the algs.

Edit-Oh, and I assume every BLD solve is capable of using Turbo for all the edges? Again, probably stupid question. Would I switch buffers from DF to UF if I used pure turbo?

Edit-Well, that was easy, already knew the algs.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ok, so basically do a PLL to swap the UB and UL edges, and the two corners, aka R perm (that's what I use)
> 
> After edges are done, I have two edges left to solve, setup into PLL and then I should be done yes?


I understand now, you are very correct. 
You can also fix parity with Old Pochmann. (If you do this, the buffer will be one of the swapped corners)


RyanReese09 said:


> Edit-Oh, and I assume every BLD solve is capable of using Turbo for all the edges? Again, probably stupid question. Would I switch buffers from DF to UF if I used pure turbo?


Yes, except it can't be used for the last two edges during parity.
Yes.

As Chris (quote me if I'm wrong) said, stupid questions are ones which don't get asked.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you very much . Going to practice for a bit and hopefully by next week I'll do some solves with this. Hopefully with some BH corners to come with it..


----------



## ssb150388 (Feb 28, 2011)

Need some help with TuRBo.
Scramble: F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F' D2 R' F' L D B2 L B' F2 (Only edge scramble)
Do (x2 y). (I scramble with white top green front and solve with yellow top red front.)

I did the first cycle as *DL-RB*.
The buffer piece was now in place with wrong orientation.
So I broke into a new cycle with *BL-RU*.
Next cycle: *UB-DB*.

Now the buffer piece is in 2nd slot, flipped. and the second slot piece is in the buffer's place, with correct orientation.

What is the best way to proceed now?

Sourabh


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 28, 2011)

ssb150388 said:


> Need some help with TuRBo.
> Scramble: F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F' D2 R' F' L D B2 L B' F2 (Only edge scramble)
> Do (x2 y). (I scramble with white top green front and solve with yellow top red front.)
> 
> ...


 Huh? I don't understand your question. What do you mean your buffer piece is in 2nd slot? From what I see the next cycle is UL > RU, then DR > RF then you'll have two 2 cycle of edges. Are you asking what should you do now? 

If I understand you correctly, then using TuRBo you should just proceed with UF > LB > FL > FD > FL to solve the cube. However if you could also be more freestyle and do x D2 R2 (Z perm) R2 D2


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 28, 2011)

How do you memo edges?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 28, 2011)

Is that directed to Zane, Louis? Or are you asking how to memo in general?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 1, 2011)

ssb150388 said:


> Need some help with TuRBo.
> Scramble: F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F' D2 R' F' L D B2 L B' F2 (Only edge scramble)
> Do (x2 y). (I scramble with white top green front and solve with yellow top red front.)
> 
> ...


Just break into a new cycle. You don't need to keep track of what orientation the buffer is in when breaking into a new cycle.

So you could solve the scramble something like this, the bolded letters are where a new cycle is made.

UF>DL>RB
UF>*UL*>RU
UF>UB>DB
UF>UL>*DR*
UF>RF>LB
UF>RD>*FL*
UF>FD>FL


LouisCormier said:


> How do you memo edges?


For the first two, I just look where they are and memorise them visually. The remaining edges are memorised by pairing 2 letters and forming a string of one syllable words/sounds.


----------



## ssb150388 (Mar 1, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Huh? I don't understand your question. What do you mean your buffer piece is in 2nd slot? From what I see the next cycle is UL > RU, then DR > RF then you'll have two 2 cycle of edges. Are you asking what should you do now?
> 
> If I understand you correctly, then using TuRBo you should just proceed with UF > LB > FL > FD > FL to solve the cube. However if you could also be more freestyle and do x D2 R2 (Z perm) R2 D2


 
You mean after


> I did the first cycle as DL-RB.
> The buffer piece was now in place with wrong orientation.
> So I broke into a new cycle with BL-RU.
> Next cycle: UB-DB.


its UL > RU?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 1, 2011)

ssb150388 said:


> You mean after
> its UL > RU?


Yes, how did you get BL-RU? If you broke into a new cycle with BL, it would be BL-DR.


----------



## ssb150388 (Mar 1, 2011)

> Yes, how did you get BL-RU? If you broke into a new cycle with BL, it would be BL-DR.


My bad.
I tried it now and its UL > RU.
The position was same when I had tried it.. I wrote it incorrectly.
Thanks for your help.


Bdw


> UF>DL>RB
> UF>UL>RU
> UF>UB>DB
> UF>UL>DR
> ...


Any particular reason for choosing DR?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 1, 2011)

ssb150388 said:


> Any particular reason for choosing DR?


Not really, the U-perm cancels nicely. During a BLD solve, I don't often choose finger trick friendly cycles.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 2, 2011)

*Parity example solves:*

Here are two example solves with parity, both using the same scramble.
-Example 1 will be executing the corners first.
-Example 2 will be executing the edges first.

The solving methods will be TuRBo edges and Old Pochmann corners. (No matter how easy the cases are to freestyle) 

Bolded stickers represent breaking into a new cycle. (When the buffer has become solved and there are still unsolved pieces).

*Example 1: (corners first)*

*Scramble in preferred solving orientation:* B U' F' U2 B2 F D' F U' F B2 U L D' U2 R L2 B L' R2 D B2 F R2 U' 

*Corners:*
_ULB > FUL: -_ F' D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F
_ULB > FDR: -_ R F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R'

The buffer is now solved, but this scramble has parity, so _ULB_ and _URB_ need to end up swapped:

_ULB > URB: -_ U (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') U'
_ULB > DLB: -_ D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D'
_ULB > UFR: -_ F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F'
_ULB > *DBR*: -_ R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2
_ULB > LFD: -_ D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2
_ULB > DBR: -_ R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2

_UBL_ and _URB_ are now swapped. If they were NOT swapped, _UB_ and _UL_ would be swapped instead. 
This means your edges would be different from how you memorised them!

*Edges:*
_UF > DF > RU: -_ D' L2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') L2 D
_UF > DL > RD: -_ L2 R2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') R2 L2
_UF > DB > UB: -_ B R' L (M U' M' U2 M U' M') L' R B'
_UF > RF > LU: -_ R (M U' M' U2 M U' M') R'
_UF > *BR* > BL: -_ L (U' R U R U R U' R' U' R') L'

_RB_ is the last edge target. We must set it up to a PLL case, then swap the two edges and corners simultaneously.
An R-perm would be the easiest to set up:

L' E L (L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U) L' E' L

_FL_ is flipped. 
Only an even amount of edges can be flipped. So if we have only memorised one flipped edge, the buffer must also be flipped. 

Flip _FL_ and _UF_ however you want, one way would be: L' y' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' F

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Example 2: (edges first)*

*Scramble in prefered orientation:* B U' F' U2 B2 F D' F U' F B2 U L D' U2 R L2 B L' R2 D B2 F R2 U'

*Edges:*
_UF > DF > RU: -_ D' L2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') L2 D
_UF > DL > RD: -_ L2 R2 (U L' U' L U M' U' L' U Lw U') R2 L2
_UF > DB > UB: -_ B R' L (M U' M' U2 M U' M') L' R B'
_UF > RF > LU: -_ R (M U' M' U2 M U' M') R'
_UF > *BR* > BL: -_ L (U' R U R U R U' R' U' R') L'

_RB_ is the last edge target. 
As you know, this solve has parity. And this can be fixed similar to the corners: 
The edges need to be finished off with _UB_ and _UL_ swapped. (As it's impossible to solve all the edges while keeping the corners is the same permutation).

We will now solve _RB_, while also swapping _UB_ and _UL_, by setting up to a Z-perm.

Dw' R (U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U) R' Dw

Flip _FL_ and _UF_ however you want, one way would be: L' y' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' F

*Corners:*
_ULB > FUL: -_ F' D (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) D' F
_ULB > FDR: -_ R F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R'
_ULB > *URB*: -_ U (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') U'
_ULB > DLB: -_ D F' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F D'
_ULB > UFR: -_ F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F'
_ULB > URB: - _U (R' U2 R U R' U2' L U' R U L') U'
_ULB > *DBR*: -_ R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2
_ULB > LFD: -_ D2 R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' D2
_ULB > DBR: - _R2 F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R2


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 2, 2011)

What set ups are best preferred for RF and RB,RF and RD?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 2, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> What set ups are best preferred for RF and RB,RF and RD?


 
RF and RB could be: R Bw or R' Bw.
RF and RD could be: Bw2 R or D2 L2 R.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks,also for UB and DF,UB and DB and RB and RD


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> thanks,also for UB and DF,UB and DB and RB and RD



DF and UB would be an ugly set up, maybe D R2 B L or D2 B L R'.
DB and RB could be: R' B' L or R' D L2.

Set up moves can be shortened a lot if you cycle pieces other than UF, UL and UR. And also apply cases on different angles.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

DF and UB - M' U2 M U2 
DB and UB - U2 M U2 M'

If you wanna not do TuRBo stupidly you should really learn some very simple commutators for harder cases


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> If you wanna not do TuRBo stupidly you should really learn some very simple commutators for harder cases


Exactly this.


----------



## ssb150388 (Mar 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Exactly this.


For example?


----------



## MrMoney (Mar 3, 2011)

ssb150388 said:


> For example?


 
Guys, Zane is explaining TuRBo, not freestyle and mixed methods. Let people learn a method and THEN understand the shortcuts for themselves.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

ssb150388 said:


> For example?


 
I just gave two examples above.
Not trying to promote full freestyle here but the idea of strict TuRBo is very inefficient. TuRBo should only be used for someone transitioning into freestyle as you slowly change your algs to better ones.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> I just gave two examples above.
> Not trying to promote full freestyle here but the idea of strict TuRBo is very inefficient. TuRBo should only be used for someone transitioning into freestyle as you slowly change your algs to better ones.


I agree that strict TuRBo without any advancements is can be inefficient for a lot of cases, that's why I go through the ways to step up its efficiency.

If you were to put strict TuRBo as "very inefficient", just about any other other restricted method besides freestyle/comms is also very inefficient.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I agree that strict TuRBo without any advancements is can be inefficient for a lot of cases, that's why I go through the ways to step up its efficiency.
> 
> If you were to put strict TuRBo as "very inefficient", just about any other other restricted method besides freestyle/comms is also very inefficient.


 
Yes exactly. Every other method (especially M2) are popular because of their restrictions, so it requires less thinking and is easier to execute braindead. I wouldn't say restricted TuRBo is any better (or even worse) than M2, so if someone would go to the trouble to learn TuRBo, it should be to eventually go into freestyle/comms. There's no reason to go from one restricted method to another if not for this.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 3, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Yes exactly. Every other method (especially M2) are popular because of their restrictions, so it requires less thinking and is easier to execute braindead. I wouldn't say restricted TuRBo is any better (or even worse) than M2, so if someone would go to the trouble to learn TuRBo, it should be to eventually go into freestyle/comms. There's no reason to go from one restricted method to another if not for this.


 
This is my favourite thing about TuRBo, the steady transition into "freestyle". (Unless one chooses to stop at plain old TuRBo).


----------



## cusx (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't really see the difference between Turbo and the technique taught at Mack'y site.

Hope you enlighten. Thanks

http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html


----------



## Hershey (Jun 29, 2011)

cusx said:


> I can't really see the difference between Turbo and the technique taught at Mack'y site.
> 
> Hope you enlighten. Thanks
> 
> http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html


 
In 3OP, you orient the pieces (in this case edges) and the permute them *separately*.
In TuRBo, you orient and permute edges *at the same time*.

TuRBo is like 3OP edges on steroids i guess?


----------



## Henrik (Jun 29, 2011)

TuRBo!

In 3op you Orient and THEN permute!

in TuRBo you orient and permute at the same time.

and nice bump btw!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 21, 2012)

I got the gist of everything up to part 4. Then it got really confusing.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I got the gist of everything up to part 4. Then it got really confusing.


I think I made it more confusing by trying to simplify part 4. Is there anything you specifically you find confusing, or just part 4 in general?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 23, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> I think I made it more confusing by trying to simplify part 4. Is there anything you specifically you find confusing, or just part 4 in general?


 
The even swaps and how you end with a 2-cycle rather than a 3 cycle. You tried explaining it to me once and I still couldn't get it. I don't blame you its just a little over my head.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 23, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> The even swaps and how you end with a 2-cycle rather than a 3 cycle. You tried explaining it to me once and I still couldn't get it. I don't blame you its just a little over my head.


It's not over your head, it just needs to be explained to you in the right way. 
I'll try again, explaining in a slightly different way from how I first tried.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I'm going to stop using the term '2-cycle', and replace it with parity alg. I probably should've done this in the first place.
*1 swap = swapping 2 pieces with each other. 

-A 3-cycle has 2 swaps (ie. for UF>UR>UL, the swaps are: UF-UR and UL-UF)
-A parity alg (such as y-perm) also has 2 swaps (*but* instead of swapping one type of piece, there is 1 swap of corners and 1 swap of edges).

_The total number of swaps needed to solve a cube will ALWAYS be even, this means a 3BLD solve can be deduced to 2 situations:_
#1: odd edges and odd corner swaps. (parity)
#2: even edges and even corner swaps. 

Imagine yourself in situation #2. Since 3-cycles are even (2 swaps), you can solve the cube with nothing but 3-cycles.

Now imagine yourself in situation #1. No matter how many 3-cycles you do, you won't be able to solve it, because 2 swaps won't ever add to give an odd number of swaps. Therefore you must apply a parity alg to perform 1 edge swap and 1 corner swap. 

This provides a detailed explanation of why there will always be an even number of swaps.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 24, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> It's not over your head, it just needs to be explained to you in the right way.
> I'll try again, explaining in a slightly different way from how I first tried.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
Oh I get it now. Thanks Zane, your awesome


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 9, 2015)

I may just not be getting this but how do I memo for turbo do I memorize the locations like dl > dr > uf or do I memorize it with a letter scheme? I know all the algs and been trying to figure this out for 2 weeks now.


----------



## h2f (Mar 9, 2015)

Have you read/watched this tutorial: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40921-Noah-s-Blindfolded-Tutorial? Theres nothing special in memorization in turbo - in memorization all methods are the same. Only buffer is in the different positions.


----------

